
A Phone Company Run by Drug Traffickers - joosters
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/wjwbmm/inside-the-phone-company-secretly-run-by-drug-traffickers
======
solidsnack9000
The article does not explain in any way what the link is between MPC (the
phone company) and the assassination.

